# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Εξελίξεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες

## ice

Εξελίξεις στις τηλεπικοινωνίες
Διαπραγματεύσεις μετόχων της Forthnet με την Emirates Telecom για την πώληση του 20%


Σε διαπραγματεύσεις με τις εταιρείες GO και Emirates International Telecom βρίσκεται το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας και η Novator Equities LTD και Cycladic Catalyst Master Fund, για την πώληση του 20% περίπου του μετοχικού κεφαλαίου της Forthnet.


ΥΣ: Ετοιμαστειτε να μιλατε αραβικα σε λιγο

----------


## mojiro

sayonara

----------


## noisyjohn

> .... ΥΣ: Ετοιμαστειτε να μιλατε αραβικα σε λιγο


Δεν βαριέσαι, έτσι κι' αλλιώς όλοι το παίζουν κινέζοι όταν χρειαστεί...  ::

----------


## PaRaNo1D

Χαιρετω

----------


## harrylaos

Γουσταρω να δω ολες τις εταιρειες που εταζαν Θεους και Mbit να αγοραστουν απο ξενους.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## johnkalli

Ρε δεν πάνε να .................
Ας κλείσουν να ησυχάσουν και αυτοί που έχουν βλαστημήσει με την εν λόγω εταιρεία.

----------


## LAVRAKAS

Για φανταστείτε.....με κάθε νέα σύνδεση δώρο...... ένα βαρέλι πετρέλαιο..  ::

----------


## Vigor

Όπερ εγένετο.

*Forthnet: Εξαγορά του 21% από GO και EIT*




> Η ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ ON LINE
> Τρίτη, 29 Ιανουαρίου 2008 19:07
> 
> Στην εξαγορά του 21% της Forthnet [FORr.AT] Σχετικά άρθρα προέβησαν η εταιρεία GO με έδρα την Μάλτα και η Emirates International Telecommunications (EIT).
> 
> Οι βασικοί μέτοχοι της Forthnet, η επενδυτική εταιρία Novator Equities και η Cycladic Fund καθώς και το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας (ΙΤΕ), συμφώνησαν να πουλήσουν το ποσοστό τους έναντι 93,8 εκατ. ευρώ,
> 
> Η συναλλαγή έχει συμφωνηθεί στην τιμή των 11,5 ευρώ ανά μετοχή.
> 
> ...


Πηγή: Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## harrylaos

AAAAAAXXXXXXXX ΤΟ ΕΥΧΑ/ΚΑ!!!!!!
Σας παρακαλω επομενη Θελω την Ον Τελεκομς.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ice

Μειώθηκε το ποσοστό του ΙΤΕ
Στο 34% η συμμετοχή της Emirates στην Forthnet μετά την αύξηση κεφαλαίου


Σε 33,89% από 25,64% αυξήθηκε η έμμεση συμμετοχή της Εmirates Ιnternational Τelecommunications στην Forthnet μετά την ολοκλήρωση της αύξησης κεφαλαίου και την κάλυψη αδιάθετων μετοχών από τους Αραβες οι οποίοι είναι οι βασικοί μέτοχοι της εταιρείας.

Η Εmirates ενεργεί και για λογαριασμό των θυγατρικών της, Forgendo και Εmirates Ιnternational Τelecommunications (Μalta). Η Εmirates δεν υποχρεούται να υποβάλει δημόσια πρόταση επειδή ξεπέρασε το 33,33%, καθώς η αύξηση του ποσοστού της προήλθε από αδιάθετες μετοχές.

Τα έσοδα από την αύξηση κεφαλαίου ύψους 300 εκατ. ευρώ θα αξιοποιηθούν (μαζί με μέρος του ομολογιακού δανείου των 245 εκατ. ευρώ) για την εξαγορά της Νova που θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί στο τέλος Αυγούστου και θα κοστίσει 460 εκατ. ευρώ.

Σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της Forthnet στο Χρηματιστήριο, η Εmirates κατέχει 52.674.013 δικαιώματα ψήφου και ισάριθμες μετοχές επί του συνόλου των δικαιωμάτων ψήφου που ανέρχεται σε 155.431.324. 

Το Ίδρυμα Τεχνολογίας και Έρευνας μείωσε την άμεση συμμετοχή του από 6,2084% σε 4,2011%, που αντιστοιχεί σε 6.529.860 δικαιώματα ψήφου και ισάριθμες μετοχές.

Newsroom ΔΟΛ

----------


## tritsako

Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι ελληνικές εταιρείες εξαφανίζονται.......  ::  
 ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Εγώ αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι οι ελληνικές εταιρείες εξαφανίζονται.......


Μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστικές. Με τις υγείες μας.

----------


## gadgetakias

> Μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστικές. Με τις υγείες μας.


Απλά δεν έχουν τα λεφτά που έχουν τα funds να αγοράζουν προσδοκίες και όχι πραγματικές αξίες.
Βλέπεις οι Αραβες αγοράζουν σε μία αγορά στρατηγική με το βλέμα μήπως γίνει κόμβος τηλεπικοινωνιακός μεταξύ Ασίας>Ευρώπης και λόγω τοποθεσίας. (Τα Βαλκάνια ιδίως η OTEglobe τα έχει ήδη κατακτήσει).

Ας μην ξεχνάμε όλοι ότι το σημερινό παιχνίδι των DSL είναι στημμένο με φέσια στον ΟΤΕ. Αν αύριο ο ΟΤΕ απαιτήσει να πληρωθεί στο ακέραιο τις υποχρεώσεις όλων των εναλλακτικών, θα χτυπήσουν κανόνι ΑΠΑΝΤΕΣ!

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Μάλλον δεν είναι αρκετά ανταγωνιστικές. Με τις υγείες μας.
> 
> 
> Απλά δεν έχουν τα λεφτά που έχουν τα funds να αγοράζουν προσδοκίες και όχι πραγματικές αξίες.


Ε και; Αφού το χρήμα κυβερνάει στην αγορά.




> Βλέπεις οι Αραβες αγοράζουν σε μία αγορά στρατηγική με το βλέμα μήπως γίνει κόμβος τηλεπικοινωνιακός μεταξύ Ασίας>Ευρώπης και λόγω τοποθεσίας. (Τα Βαλκάνια ιδίως η OTEglobe τα έχει ήδη κατακτήσει).


Και πολύ καλά κάνουν, θα μας ωφελήσει πολύ αυτό.

(βασικά Ευρώπη-Αφρική-Μέση Ανατολή θέλουν να ενώσουν μέσω Ελλάδας-Αιγύπτου, μάντεψε ποιός πάροχος είναι στο κόλπο...)




> Ας μην ξεχνάμε όλοι ότι το σημερινό παιχνίδι των DSL είναι στημμένο με φέσια στον ΟΤΕ. Αν αύριο ο ΟΤΕ απαιτήσει να πληρωθεί στο ακέραιο τις υποχρεώσεις όλων των εναλλακτικών, θα χτυπήσουν κανόνι ΑΠΑΝΤΕΣ!


Εντάξει, ο καθένας έχει τις προτιμήσεις του και εσύ προφανώς προτιμάς ΟΤΕ και όχι τους εναλλακτικούς (σεβαστό).
Από εκεί και πέρα όμως καλό είναι να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί και να μην τους βάζουμε όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.
Το ότι π.χ. η Lannet (*edit:* ήταν) μικρομάγαζο με τρελλά φέσια προς τον ΟΤΕ, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι το ίδιο και οι μεγαλύτεροι παίχτες (Forthnet, Tellas, HOL).  ::

----------


## jamesbond

η Lannet έκλεισε?

----------


## bedazzled

> η Lannet έκλεισε?


Νομίζω έχει κηρύξει πτώχευση (?)

----------


## jamesbond

ωραία γιατί τους χρώσταγα κάτι λογαριασμούς.

----------


## bedazzled

> ωραία γιατί τους χρώσταγα κάτι λογαριασμούς.


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jamesbond
> 
> η Lannet έκλεισε?
> 
> 
> Νομίζω έχει κηρύξει πτώχευση (?)


Lannet: Δύσκολη η κατάσταση μετά την διακοπή υπηρεσιών από τον ΟΤΕ

Λουκέτο στη Λαννέτ

----------


## gadgetakias

> Από εκεί και πέρα όμως καλό είναι να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί και να μην τους βάζουμε όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.
> Το ότι π.χ. η Lannet (*edit:* ήταν) μικρομάγαζο με τρελλά φέσια προς τον ΟΤΕ, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι το ίδιο και οι μεγαλύτεροι παίχτες (Forthnet, Tellas, HOL).


Κάνεις λάθος! ΟΛΟΙ χρωστάνε.
Απλά οι υπόλοιποι κάνουν εκ νέου συμφωνίες, τα κουκουλώνουν, τα "πατσίζουν κάπως", η ΕΕΤΤ τους αφήνει για την "ανάπτυξη" της ευρυζωνικότητας, δίνουν έναντι, γενικά υπάρχει μία ροή χρημάτων (άσχετα αν δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τα πραγματικά τιμολόγια) που δεν επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να τους κόψει κυκλώματα.

Η LANNET δεν είχε χρήμα και ούτε το overhead των πωλήσεων που έχουν οι άλλοι και χτύπησε το cashflow της.
Είχε και αυτόν..  ::  



> ωραία γιατί τους χρώσταγα κάτι λογαριασμούς.


οπότε μπατήρησε, αλλά ίσως να αναστηθεί σε λίγο καιρό.
Οχι τίποτε ιδιαίτερο απλά να μην κλείσει εντελώς.. Ο Λαναράς το ξέρει το παιχνίδι τους ανοιγοκλείνω..  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα όμως καλό είναι να είμαστε αντικειμενικοί και να μην τους βάζουμε όλους στο ίδιο τσουβάλι.
> Το ότι π.χ. η Lannet (*edit:* ήταν) μικρομάγαζο με τρελλά φέσια προς τον ΟΤΕ, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι το ίδιο και οι μεγαλύτεροι παίχτες (Forthnet, Tellas, HOL). 
> 
> 
> Κάνεις λάθος! ΟΛΟΙ χρωστάνε.
> Απλά οι υπόλοιποι κάνουν εκ νέου συμφωνίες, τα κουκουλώνουν, τα "πατσίζουν", δίνουν έναντι γενικά υπάρχει μία ροή χρημάτων (άσχετα αν δεν αντιπροσωπεύει τα πραγματικά τιμολόγια) που δεν επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να τους κόψει κυκλώματα.


Καλά, ΟΚ, και ο ΟΤΕ χρωστάει πολλά εκατομμύρια € προστίμων στην ΕΕΤΤ.  ::   :: 

On a serious note, είσαι λίγο υπερβολικός...

Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, μερικοί δεν ξεχνάμε την εποχή μονοπωλίου του ΟΤΕ (εεε internet ήταν αυτό με την χρονοχρέωση ΕΠΑΚ;;;  ::   ::   ::  άπειρο άγχος και καρδιοχτύπι ήταν όσο έπεφταν οι μονάδες  ::   ::   ::  φυσικά να μην ξεχάσω την αγενέστατη συμπεριφορά ΟΤΕτζήδων..  ::  )

----------


## nikpanGR

H lannet πήρε δάνειο και θα αναστηθεί...Ας μην χαίρονται ορισμένοι....

----------


## JB172

> φυσικά να μην ξεχάσω την αγενέστατη συμπεριφορά ΟΤΕτζήδων..  )


Συνήθως έτσι γινόταν πιο παλιά. Λες και σου έκαναν χάρη....  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> H lannet πήρε δάνειο και θα αναστηθεί...Ας μην χαίρονται ορισμένοι....


Αν και είμαι υπέρ των εναλλακτικών, ποτέ να μην σώσει να αναστηθεί το λαναρομάγαζο.  ::   ::   ::  

ΔΕΝ θέλουμε *μπακάληδες* στην αγορά !  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jamesbond

για αυτό τους παίρνω εδώ και κάτι εβδομάδες τηλ και δε το σηκώνει κανείς, επειδή
θα αναστηθούν!
Λάζαρε εύγα έξω

----------


## TheLaz

> Λάζαρε εύγα έξω


Διατάξτε...

----------


## Neuro

Διάσπαση των άλλων μορφών επικοινωνίας (βλ. μονόδρομη επικοινωνία - μπανιστήρι) σε ξεχωριστό thread στο ανάλογο μέρος του forum (βλ. OT).

----------

